# newbee interested in spyropent



## ash (Feb 29, 2004)

hi all
 ive been training for about 2 years with little results,
tried all sorts of creatine/ protein powder there is just too much to try, all very costly.
ive not got the results ive wanted from these, dont know what to try next,
spyropent Clenbuterol? someone in the gym told me to try this.
is it legal?,where is the best place to buy?
if anyone has any info please help.
ash...


----------



## Vieope (Feb 29, 2004)

_ No..No..you gotta try the new supplement. "Dieting".  

Go to the "Diet Forum" and stay there for a while.
Oh, welcome._


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 29, 2004)

Dude...YOU need to do some more research before you start playing in the chemistry set.


----------



## ash (Feb 29, 2004)

thanks for the replys,
the main problem is my stomach,
since stopping smoking i cannot lose the fat aound the beer gut,
am i wasting money on the suppliments or is it just the fact that my diet isnt right.
i dont want to lose the little muscles ive got, i get so impatient, and thought to get the shape/size i want it wouldnt take this long.


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 29, 2004)

The key is....A GOOD DIET.   Clen is not the miracle pill.


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 29, 2004)

Oh...stop drinking the beer, that isn't helping with the tummy.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 29, 2004)

ash welcome to IM! 

please post your questions in the appropriate forums.

thanks


----------



## butterfly (Mar 1, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Farqs (Apr 24, 2005)

*Any Joy*

Have you had anyone come back to re.the spyropent and where to get it. I am an ex power lifter trying to get back into the gym and I know this stuff works. Let me know if you've had any joy getting any as I have been out of the loop for some time.

Cheers


----------

